# Duck calls



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hey guys just wondering what an inexpensive/decent call to learn on would be?? inexpensive somewhere in the $35.00 range...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can get the bill celter (spelling sucks) from hs that a great and easy call to learn on it easy blowing and make a great sound. it only like 20 bucks if that. or you can get the double nasty from buck that a nother great call and easy to blow great sound.there the wench,nag from primos that are great call to learn on to. all of these calls are like around 15 to 20 bucks if that. go take a look at them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

He's right... if you get that one from HS, its easy to blow and sounds pretty ducky. Also, i like a little wooden call I have by TruTone Inc. Its a double reed but very easy to blow and whatever wood they use really gives it a nice sound.... ducks seemed to like that better than the other polycarbs I had last year. Also, sometimes a whistle will make you forget all about the actual duck calls..... when everyone else is flaring ducks, just get on the whistle and sometimes they bomb right in. 8)


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If your looking for a good poly carb call, my choice would either be a Buck Gardner Double Nasty, or any QuackHead Calls. QuackHead is made by RNT.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

The Quackhead calls by RNT are good polycarb call, they are only about 20 bucks. They make them in a double and a single reed. Another one that I would recommend is made by Echo and is about 45, it is called the natural diamond wood double reed call.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

which is easier to blow,,single or double reed,,or does it just depend on the call?


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I really dont think there is a one that is easier to blow, but thats my opinion and I have talked to guys that can tell a difference. A big difference between your single and double reed calls are that the single reed call is usually louder and has a little bit higher pitch, The best thing to do is to head into cabelas and try a couple of them out.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the input and help guys


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

The myth that single reed calls are all louder than doubles is just that a myth. There are super loud competition style singles and they are no doubt very loud. Most companies make all volumes of single reed calls from the quieter timber style calls that have a small exhaust bore (sometimes just a 1/4 inch diameter) to the field mid range volume models on up to the open water or the even louder Contest version.

The second reed in a Ark style double is basically just a baffle. It only allows so much movement from the bottom reed this helps prevent squeaks and squawks. The disadvantage of the double in my mind is that you sacrifice some range, and they tend to load up or develop condensation between the top and bottom reed that causes your tone to go down the tube in a hurry.Many of them are extremely realistic and easy to use. It has been said the Haydels DR-85 may be responsible for more mallard fatalities than any other call. Ind it is a very inexpensive DR nmodel.The single has much more range in pitch in most cases is usually a little more difficult to control but you don't have to worry about the two reeds getting stuck together with moisture. Some calls will stick the reed to the tone board in both calls though.
A good caller on a good single reed can sound very realistic and run a multiple range of high hens low hens Cajun squeal and on and on. I like single reed timber calls for hunting most of the time. I usually have a louder call with me for when it is necessary.

I hope that helps you. If you want some model recommendations I will post a few in a couple hour when I have a minute.

Bret


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it depends on the person that blowing the call. i know some people that cant blow a double reed call but they can blow a single reed calls. I have both. I use the single reed one to get out there to teh ducks and then switched to my double and whisle call.to me both calls are easy to blow. it just might take you some time get use to them both. i started blowing duck calls when i was 7 years old. Liked said befor go down to cabelas and blow both singles and double reeds and see witch one you like better.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I use both from Haydel. I use the Double Reed for High Balls and distance work and the single Reed for the close in work and feed chatter. I’ve found it virtually impossible to make a Double Reed call break from too much air pressure. I can not get the same volume out of a Single Reed call because it will break from too much air pressure. But that’s me.

If you studied 50 callers, you would probably find 40 or more different techniques used for blowing control. As was said before, git yourself to Cabelas and try ‘em out. Then you’ll know what works FOR YOU.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Take Bret's advice.... he is the expert on here


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

birdboy said:


> Take Bret's advice.... he is the expert on here


+1 Bret's post is probably the best I have ever read on this question. The man obviously knows his stuff.

I also like a timber single reed. I blow a Buck Gardner Tall Timber acrylic. He makes one in poly carb.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for the nice words guys. I don't know if I am an expert so much as a guy with a long term obssession with duck calling and out of wack priorities. Golf I sent you a pm give me a call if I can help you at all. There are a ton of good calls these days in that price range. It just depends on your individual needs.

Dubob that is exactly what I am talking about with that double reed some of those calls you can just crank on and not over blow. It is because that top reed does not allow you to. In order to get volume out of a single it takes some air control and the right air presentation. You usually can not just crank on 'em. Calls are tools and you should use them according to your ability and needs to help you get a duck in close.


Bret


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

IMO the best inexpensive call out there is the DR-85 - less than 15 bucks *()* and will call ducks :lol: Don't know why I have or need $500 worth of others hanging around my neck just to kill a duck :lol:


----------



## uttrkyhntr (Sep 19, 2007)

Primos Wench is a great overall call and easy to blow.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

> IMO the best inexpensive call out there is the DR-85 - less than 15 bucks and will call ducks Don't know why I have or need $500 worth of others hanging around my neck just to kill a duck


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Aint that the truth.

Bret


----------



## TDHUNTS (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a newish duck hunter, and what I am wondering is this: I have seen whistles mentioned a few times. First off, how on earth does a whistle attract ducks? :?: Second, is it a whistle you just blow on like any whistle? (like a sports whistle)


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

TDHUNTS said:


> I am a newish duck hunter, and what I am wondering is this: I have seen whistles mentioned a few times. First off, how on earth does a whistle attract ducks? :?: Second, is it a whistle you just blow on like any whistle? (like a sports whistle)


Not a sports whistle, but not a whole lot different design wise. Besides lacking the small cork or plastic ball in the air chamber, that is. Many duck whistle have an opening for you to place your finger in and change the pitch.

Here's a a pretty informative link on using whistle sounds and calls in general.

http://www.cabelas.com/community-inthef ... tail.shtml


----------



## TopPin34 (Sep 27, 2007)

I really like the zink calls, sportsmans has the custom ph-1 that's about $60 but a nice call for the money, I think. I've also used quackhead calls, and I've been very satisfied for an inexpensive call.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Scattergunner has you headed in the right dirrection. I will just add The drakes of several species whistle, and a whistle can be deadly.


Bret


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting you mention that, Bret. I've been working on my greenhead whistle a bit this year. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It certainly can be effective there is no doubt.

Bret


----------

